# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά >  IP Camera Καμμένη πλακέτα - φτιάχνεται;;

## tvikatos

Η πλακέτα είναι από IP Camera Level One fcs-3000 και κάηκε από αντίστροφη τάση 12V (δεν είχε καμμία προστασία!  :Crying: ). Οι ζημιές φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες:
* δύο αντιστάσεις (?) κοντά στο μπριζάκι τροφοδοσίας
* ο LM2576 voltage regulator

Έχει κανείς ιδέα αν μπορεί να επισκευαστεί και πού θα μπορούσα να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dikos

Προσπάθησε να αντικαταστήσεις τα καμένα εξαρτήματα μόνος σου, είναι εύκολο...

----------


## tvikatos

> Προσπάθησε να αντικαταστήσεις τα καμένα εξαρτήματα μόνος σου, είναι εύκολο...


Όχι βρε Δήμο. Εγώ έχω πιάσει κολλητήρι μόνο για να φτιάξω καλώδια. Εκείνες οι αντιστάσεις είναι ψείρες κι ένας Θεός ξέρει τι γίνεται με τις οδεύσεις στην πλακέτα.
Αν όμως σου φαίνεται εύκολο, κάποιος καλός 'μάστορας' θα τα καταφέρει. Ξέρεις κανέναν (Αθήνα);

----------


## tasosmos

Αν ξερεις τι ειναι αυτα που λειπουν τοτε κατα πασα πιθανοτητα επισκευαζεται, απλα θα ειναι φασαρια επειδη εχουν καει και τα pads οποτε θελει καποια πατεντα εκει. 
Σε τετοια συσκευασια εκτος απο αντιστασεις βγαινουν και πυκνωτες και διοδοι smd.

----------


## KOKAR

πιστεύω ότι η ζημιά είναι μόνο στην είσοδο και συγκεκριμένα
στο LM2576-3.3 που είναι ο σταθεροποιητής των 3,3ν
και στα εξαρτήματα που τον περιβάλουν τα οποια μπορεις να τα βρεις
από το PDF της National

----------


## moutoulos

Απ'οτι βλέπω η πλακέτα είναι σίγουρα 2 Layers, αν δεν έχουν πάθει ζημιά αυτά (pads),
και αν δεν είναι εσωτερικά παραπάνω Layers (3 ή 4), μπορεί με αντικατάσταση των 
καμμένων εξαρτημάτων να φτιάξει ...

Επειδή όμως γράφεις αυτό ...



> ... επειδη εχουν καει και τα pads οποτε θελει καποια πατεντα εκει.


  ... έχε υπόψιν σου οτι το through pads (επιμετάλλωση οπών), επειδή είναι Double (τουλάχιστον) 
Layers έχει φύγει ...

Θέλει πολύ μαστοριά απο κάποιον έμπειρο, γιατί αν την κακομεταχειριστεί κάποιος που δεν 
ξέρει τι κάνει, θα εξαλείψει την όποια πιθανή επισκευή απο κάποιον έμπειρο ...
Αν όμως είναι 4 Layers, και έχουν καεί η ένωση με το through (επιμετάλλωση οπών) των 2 
εσωτερικών Layers απλά την ξεχνάς ...

Σου το αναφέρω επειδή ασχολούμαι με πλακέτες ... (οχι επισκευή).

----------


## dikos

Δέν αξίζει να την πάς σε μάστορα, πάρε ένα κολητίρι με ψιλή μύτη και δοκίμασε να αντικαταστήσεις τα καμένα εξαρτήματα, έτσι κι αλλιώς η πλακέτα είναι χάλια, δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα...άν όμως έχουν καεί τα pads, τότε ξέχνα το. Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις..... :Rolleyes:

----------


## moutoulos

Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις.....
Μεγάλη κουβέντα ..., γιατί η κάμερα κάνει 500ε.

----------


## dikos

> Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις.....
> Μεγάλη κουβέντα ..., γιατί η κάμερα κάνει 500ε.


Διακρίνω μια ειρωνεία, ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## moutoulos

> Διακρίνω μια ειρωνεία, ή κάνω λάθος;


Ειρωνία ?, ποιά ειρωνία βρε Δήμο διακρίνεις ... 
Απλά απόρησα με την ευκολία που λές _δεν χάνεις τίποτα_, όταν αυτό το τίποτα 
στοιχίζει 500ε. Και πόσο μάλλον όταν ο Χάρης δήλωσε πως δεν ξέρει απο "κολλήσεις".

Αν μιλάγαμε για Web Cam θα συμφωνούσα απόλυτα μαζί σου ...

----------


## KOKAR

> Δέν αξίζει να την πάς σε μάστορα, πάρε ένα κολητίρι με ψιλή μύτη και δοκίμασε να αντικαταστήσεις τα καμένα εξαρτήματα, έτσι κι αλλιώς η πλακέτα είναι χάλια, δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα...άν όμως έχουν καεί τα pads, τότε ξέχνα το. *Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις.....*





> *Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις.....*
> Μεγάλη κουβέντα ..., γιατί η κάμερα κάνει 500ε.


προφανώς ο Γρηγόρης αναφερόταν στο δικό σου ποστ......
απλά δεν έκανε quote αυτό που έγραψες αλλά έκανε copy paste
την φράση που έχω σε bold

----------


## KOKAR

βάλε μια καθαρή φώτο όλης της πλακέτας να την δω και να σου πω τι να κάνεις....

----------


## dikos

Γρηγόρη, ο φίλος δεν είπε οτι δεν ξέρει απο κολητίρια και κολλήσεις, και η κάμερα *είχε* *500 ευρώ όταν ήταν καινούρια,* τώρα όπως είναι....;
Για αυτό του έγγραψα ότι δεν χάνει τίποτα να δοκιμάσει, έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι άχρηστη.

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη, ο φίλος δεν είπε οτι δεν ξέρει απο κολητίρια και κολλήσεις, και η κάμερα *είχε* *500 ευρώ όταν ήταν καινούρια,* τώρα όπως είναι....;
> Για αυτό του έγγραψα ότι δεν χάνει τίποτα να δοκιμάσει, έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι άχρηστη.



Βρε Δήμο εγώ "πιάστηκα απο αυτό που είπε ο Χάρης ...



> ... έχω πιάσει κολλητήρι μόνο για να φτιάξω καλώδια.


οπότε έκρινα πως δεν έχει την κατάλληλη εμπειρία να επέμβει σε Double
ή More Layers πλακέτα. 

Και όσο για τα 500ε που είχε καινούργια, ναι συμφωνώ, τώρα όπως είναι 
θεωρείται άχρηστη (κάμερα - πλακέτα).
Παραπάνω όμως ανέφερα αυτό ...



> Θέλει πολύ μαστοριά απο κάποιον έμπειρο, γιατί αν την κακομεταχειριστεί κάποιος που δεν 
> ξέρει τι κάνει, θα εξαλείψει την όποια πιθανή επισκευή απο κάποιον έμπειρο ...


 ... εννοώντας πως στα χέρια κάποιου έμπειρου, η κάμερα μάλλον θα λειτουργήσει.
Στα χέρια τα δικά του, και γενικά στα χέρια κάποιου άπειρου, μάλλον θα την 
καταστρέψει τελείως ...

----------


## dikos

χε χε  :Rolleyes:  μάλλον το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε, φυσικά ένας έμπειρος έχει πιο πολλές πιθανότητες να την κάνει να δουλέψει αλλά πόσο θα του ζητήσει ένας μάστορας...
Πάντος η κάμερα όπως είναι, είναι χαμένο χαρτί, οι πιθανότητες να δουλέψει είναι πάρα πολύ λίγες.

----------


## moutoulos

Χάρη αν σου είναι εύκολο, βάλε μια φωτό καλύτερη και μεγαλύτερη ...
όπως είπε και παραπάνω ο Κώστας.

----------


## tvikatos

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Από ό,τι βλέπω την πάω για επισκευή και προσεύχομαι.
Επειδή δεν ξέρω κάποιον συγκεκριμένο, αν γνωρίζετε εσείς μου λέτε...

----------


## moutoulos

Βάλε μια καλή φωτό πρώτα ...

----------


## tvikatos

2 φωτο από τις δύο πλευρές της πλακέτας για την τελική διάγνωση παιδιά:

http://s3.tagloops.com.s3.amazonaws....rnedBoardA.jpg
http://s3.tagloops.com.s3.amazonaws....rnedBoardB.jpg

Είναι νεκρός ο ασθενής;

----------


## tvikatos

Αν βοηθάει οι καμμένες αντιστασούλες είναι κάτω δεξιά στη Β. Από την πίσω πλευρά σε εκεινο το σημείο είναι το καμμένο voltage regulator (A πάνω αριστερά). Δεν φαίνονται άλλα κάρβουνα  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Λοιπόν Χάρη ...
Καταρχήν το τυπωμένο είναι σίγουρα 4 Layers. Άσχετο απλά το αναφέρω ...

Στην Α & Β μάρκαρα κάποια σημεία, είναι τα σωστά ?, αν ναι δεν βλέπω 
και τόση ζημιά στη πλακέτα. Ειδικά στο regulator δεν έχει κανένα  πρόβλημα 
(πλακέτα). Οπότε απλά το αλλάζεις (στο αλλάζουν ...).

Το πρόβλημα είναι στις αντιστάσεις ???, τι ήταν εκεί ??, στη πρώτη αρχική 
σου φωτό, που το έχω "κυκλώσει". Αν ναι (αντιστάσεις) τις τιμές αυτών 
τις γνωρίζεις, φαίνεται κάτι ?. Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα ...

Επίσης αν βρεθούν οι τιμές αυτών θέλει πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ *προσοχή* 
αυτός που θα το ξύσει - καθαρίσει το συγκεκριμένο σημείο ...

Βέβαια να ξέρεις οτι υπάρχει και η περίπτωση, μαζί με αυτά να έχει καεί 
και κάτι άλλο που εξ όψεως να μην φαίνεται ...

Όσον αφορά την πλακέτα, δε βλέπω κάτι το τραγικό ...

----------


## KOKAR

από το *PDF του LM2576 βλέπουμε* το παρακάτω κύκλωμα

κατα 90% το ιδιο κυκλωμα εχει και η κάμερα σου
βγάλε τα κατεστραμμένα υλικά και δώσε 3.3ν σταθεροποιημένα να δεις αν
λειτουργεί η κάμερα
αν λειτουργεί τότε πάρε τα υλικά που φαίνονται στο παραπάνω κύκλωμα
και αντικατέστησε τα

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*
στο παραπάνω κύκλωμα δείχνει το LM2576-5 
εσύ όμως χρειάζεσαι το LM2576-3.3

----------


## tvikatos

Γρηγόρη ναι, τα σημεία που έχεις μαρκάρει είναι οι ζημιές (τουλάχιστον αυτά που φαίνοναι). Πράγματι ο regulator είναι μια 'καθαρή' υπόθεση, αλλά στο άλλο δε φαίνονται τα στοιχεία των δύο στοιχείων που έχουν καεί.
Πιθανό να είναι κάποια από τα περιφερειακά που φαίνονται στο σχέδιο που βρήκε ο Κώστας.
Τέλος πάντων θα το πάω κάπου και βλέπουμε. 
Αν ξέρετε κάποιον η κάποιος από εδώ μπορεί να το αναλάβει (Κώστα εσύ :Wink:  πείτε μου.

----------


## jim.ni

βλέπω και λίγα άλατα ή με γελούν τα μάτια μου?

----------


## KOKAR

> Γρηγόρη ναι, τα σημεία που έχεις μαρκάρει είναι οι ζημιές (τουλάχιστον αυτά που φαίνοναι). Πράγματι ο regulator είναι μια 'καθαρή' υπόθεση, αλλά στο άλλο δε φαίνονται τα στοιχεία των δύο στοιχείων που έχουν καεί.
> Πιθανό να είναι κάποια από τα περιφερειακά που φαίνονται στο σχέδιο που βρήκε ο Κώστας.
> Τέλος πάντων θα το πάω κάπου και βλέπουμε. 
> Αν ξέρετε κάποιον η κάποιος από εδώ μπορεί να το αναλάβει (Κώστα εσύ πείτε μου.


αν δεν βαριέσαι να έρθεις από το σπίτι μου.......
κερνάω και καφέ !

υ.γ1
φυσικά θα είναι χωρίς χρέωση, το πολύ πολύ να
χρειαστεί (εφόσον δουλέψει ) να αγοράσεις μονό το LM2576-3.3

υ.γ2
μην νομιζεις ομως οτι θα την βγαλεις "καθαρη" !
το Μοντάζ σε περιμένει !!

----------


## tvikatos

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα. Έστειλα PM

----------


## tvikatos

Λοιπόν το LM2576 αντικαταστάθηκε και οι καμμένες αντιστάσεις γεφυρώθηκαν, προσθέτωντας και προστασία για αντίστροφη τάση και η κάμερα δουλεύει τζιτζί!
KOKAR εκτός από τεχνίτης είσαι και πολύ γενναιόδωρος. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dikos

Συγχαρητήρια  :Rolleyes:  KOKAR είσαι κορυφή.

----------


## moutoulos

Φίλε Κώστα, όπως πάντα ..., κορυφαίος  :Thumbup1: .

----------


## dalai

Μπραβο KOKAR ! Μπραβο για τον κοπο που εκανες να ασχοληθεις σε κατι που εξαρχης  δεν ειχες καμοια υποχρεωση να κανεις... Δειχνει ανωτερο χαρακτηρα.

----------


## KOKAR

ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και από έμενα για τον Χάρη που όταν άνοιξα τα
mail μου με περίμενε μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη !!!!
μου έστειλε ένα gift card 30 λίρες για το amazon .... :Blushing:

----------


## tvikatos

Κάτσε ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πότε θα ξαναμπερδέψω το μαύρο με το κόκκινο. Έχεις βρει μπελά Κώστα  :Biggrin:

----------


## dalai

> ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και από έμενα για τον Χάρη που όταν άνοιξα τα
> mail μου με περίμενε μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη !!!!
> μου έστειλε ένα gift card 30 λίρες για το amazon ....


A να τις δεχτεις! Να πας να παρεις γλυφιτζουρια και καραμελες ...  Εχει καραμελες στο  amazon ?... Ωραιος   :Very Happy:

----------


## KOKAR

> Κάτσε ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πότε θα ξαναμπερδέψω το μαύρο με το κόκκινο. Έχεις βρει μπελά Κώστα


Χάρη τώρα με την δίοδο που έβαλα σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία 
δεν σπάει δεν χαλάει από ανάποδη πολικότητα !!!

----------


## 167vasgio

παράδειγμα πρός μίμιση.,,ωραίος ρε Κώστα,σε όλα τα θέματα έχεις να δώσεις κάτι.,.

----------


## asterixx25

> Λοιπόν το LM2576 αντικαταστάθηκε και οι καμμένες αντιστάσεις γεφυρώθηκαν, προσθέτωντας και προστασία για αντίστροφη τάση και η κάμερα δουλεύει τζιτζί!
> KOKAR εκτός από τεχνίτης είσαι και πολύ γενναιόδωρος. Ευχαριστώ.


Καλησπέρα.
Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα πως έγινε το κύκλωμα προστασίας για αντίστροφη τάση, μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε  :Confused1:

----------


## tasosmos

Στην απλουστερη υλοποιηση  προσθετεις μια διοδο σε σειρα με το + της τροφοδοσιας, αν δωσεις ρευμα αναποδα δεν αγει η διοδος. 
Βεβαια αναλογως την συσκευη ισως χρειαζεται να δωσεις επιπλεον 0,7V τροφοδοσια για να αντισταθμισεις την πτωση τασης στην διοδο.

----------


## moutoulos

> Βεβαια αναλογως την συσκευη ισως χρειαζεται να δωσεις επιπλεον 0,7V τροφοδοσια για να αντισταθμισεις την πτωση τασης στην διοδο.


Και την κατάλληλη δίοδο, αναλόγως την κατανάλωση της συσκευής ...

----------


## dbsjro

Α ρε kokar γιατι να μην εισαι θεσ/νικη? :Biggrin: 

Μπραβο για τον χρονο που διεθεσες

----------

